# autoevidentemente



## Löwenfrau

Por analogia com 'evidente', pode-se transformar o adjetivo 'autoevidente' em advérbio?


----------



## Medune

O sufixo adverbializante_ -mente_ é pluripotente em seu trabalho e, por isso bastante prolífico em gerar neologismos. Mesmo se este não for o caso, e a não ser que haja desprezado alguma regra obscura, _autoevidentemente_ parece-me perfeitamente aceitável.

Tome-se por exemplo:
constituição---> constitucional --->inconstitucional--->*inconstitucionalíssimo--->inconstitucionalissimamente
*
Ao substantivo se lhe toma a forma arcaica e adiciona o sufixo adjectivante _-al, _ao que lhe seguem um prefixo de negação, _in-,_ e uma terminação superlativa, _-íssimo;_ e, não bastasse ainda se aceita que lhes siga _-mente_ nessa cadeia aglutinativa.


----------



## Vanda

A formação da palavra está correta, o que está muito esquisito aos meus ouvidos é a palavra! Engraçado que achei uma ocorrência dela no espanhol na internet. Ah, em português também, todas relacionadas à religião. pág. 171 deste livro).
Tive que ir ao dicionário informal para ter o conceito de autoevidente: 'Cujos fundamentos são triviais pelo que não há necessidade de sua junção.''.
Então, se há autoevidente, o advérbio iria para autoevidentemente, mas ainda confesso soar esquisito pra mim.


----------



## machadinho

Vanda said:


> Então, se há autoevidente, o advérbio iria para autoevidentemente, mas ainda confesso soar esquisito pra mim.


E bota "se há" nisso. Tradução preguiçosa e literal de "self-evident", misturando grego e latim ainda por cima. Assustador. Aparece muito na academia.
Eu lançaria mão de transposições e expansões para evitar um adjetivo, quando mais um advérbio, desses a todo custo.

O que por si só é evidente, 2+2 = 4.
É por si só evidente que 2+2 = 4.
etc.


----------



## Vanda

Pois é, eu não ''brigo'' com os neologismos, a não ser com a ''macaquice'' imitadora que tomou conta da moda, culinária, comércio, e outros, em que o português não existe mais, é tudo em inglês.... mas algumas vezes, acho que o pessoal extrapola, sei lá pra quê.


----------



## Medune

machadinho said:


> E bota "se há" nisso. Tradução preguiçosa e literal de "self-evident", misturando grego e latim ainda por cima. Assustador. Aparece muito na academia.
> Eu lançaria mão de transposições e expansões para evitar um adjetivo, quando mais um advérbio, desses a todo custo.
> 
> O que por si só é evidente, 2+2 = 4.
> É por si só evidente que 2+2 = 4.
> etc.



Só cuidado com o preconceito:"misturar latim e grego" chama-se" hibridismo", derivação da qual várias palavras "normais" da lingua portuguesa advém.


----------



## Joca

machadinho said:


> E bota "se há" nisso. Tradução preguiçosa e literal de "self-evident", misturando grego e latim ainda por cima. Assustador. Aparece muito na academia.
> Eu lançaria mão de transposições e expansões para evitar um adjetivo, quando mais um advérbio, desses a todo custo.
> 
> O que por si só é evidente, 2+2 = 4.
> É por si só evidente que 2+2 = 4.
> etc.



Machadinho, será que 'autoevidente' é de fato uma tradução preguiçosa e literal de self-evident? Será que o termo em português e em outras línguas neolatinas não surgiu primeiro ou mesmo simultaneamente? Só mesmo sabendo a data em que foi registrado, pela primeira vez, o uso do termo em cada língua, é que talvez pudéssemos falar em imitação grosseira.


----------



## machadinho

Mas, Joca, nem mesmo o Aulete Digital, que é o que há, registra o termo. Não quero bancar o purista. Retiro o meu comentário.


----------



## Joca

Sei que v. não é purista. Desculpe, eu não sabia a respeito do Aulete. Não retire o seu comentário. Acho que sou eu quem deve retirar o meu....


----------



## machadinho

Imagina. Não é para tanto. "self-evident" é atestado no inglês desde meados do século XVII. Algo equivalente há de existir no português há muito tempo. A gente só tem de colocar a cabeça para funcionar.

Só não é "auto-evidente". Além de não constar dos dicionários confiáveis, há tão só uma única ocorrência no Corpus do Português, sem datação mas posterior a 1999.

O que interessa é achar um termo que dê a ideia de uma crença, frase ou proposição verdadeira cuja justificação está em si mesma e que, portanto, não precisa de provas ou argumentos adicionais para ser elevada à categoria de conhecimento.

É a ideia antiga de um *axioma*, que, hoje em dia, pelo menos no uso técnico que se faz do termo em lógica e matemática, perdeu toda essa carga epistêmica --- evidentes é a última coisa que são uns axiomas que aparecem por aí --- e ganhou ares de mera convenção.

Talvez: "necessariamente evidente"?


----------



## Medune

machadinho said:


> Imagina. Não é para tanto. "self-evident" é atestado no inglês desde meados do século XVII. Algo equivalente há de existir no português há muito tempo. A gente só tem de colocar a cabeça para funcionar.
> 
> Só não é "auto-evidente". Além de não constar dos dicionários confiáveis, há tão só uma única ocorrência no Corpus do Português, sem datação mas posterior a 1999.
> 
> O que interessa é achar um termo que dê a ideia de uma crença, frase ou proposição verdadeira cuja justificação está em si mesma e que, portanto, não precisa de provas ou argumentos adicionais para ser elevada à categoria de conhecimento.
> 
> 
> Talvez: "necessariamente evidente"?


Acho que o machadinho tem bons pontos. Então um adjectivo português _de facto_ equivalente  a _autoevidente_ poderia ser _axiomático_. Até certo ponto, não consigo pensar noutra expressão sem beirar ao famoso _categórico imperativo.

Encontrei no Aulete: intrínseco 3.Que é real e independe de convenção_


----------



## Vanda

Era o que eu queria descobrir... datado desde quando. Meu Aurélio velhinho - versão 3.0 - não traz.
Tentei o Priberam, que também não traz. Até onde pude ver, o termo é encontrado em páginas da filosofia e religião.


----------



## Joca

Filosofia? Será que, então, não vem do alemão? Selbstevident?

PS. Parece que já estamos no 'off-topic'.


----------



## Medune

Joca said:


> Filosofia? Será que, então, não vem do alemão? Selbstevident?
> 
> PS. Parece que já estamos no 'off-topic'.



Muitíssimo provavelmente o termo inglês deriva daquele em alemão, já que esbarramos em Philosophie.


----------



## machadinho

Em defesa dos britânicos, acho mais provável que o termo tenha aparecido primeiro em inglês do que em alemão. O alemão só se tornou língua filosófica na época do Kant, uns bons 60 anos depois do Locke, que já usava self-evident. Leibniz, além de ligeiramente posterior a Locke, escreveu em francês e sobretudo latim. A pista é Descartes, mas aí já estamos no latim e no francês, que aliás podem nos levar até mais diretamente ao que estamos procurando.


----------



## Vanda

Pronto! Resolvido:
self-evident (adj.) 


1680s, from self- + evident. First attested in *Locke's "*Essay Concerning Human Understanding." Related: Self-evidently.

Filosofia, mesmo.


----------



## machadinho

E aqui a fonte primária, livro 4, capítulo 7. Só falta a língua portuguesa cooperar.



> _1. Maxims or axioms are self-evident propositions_. There are a sort of propositions, which, under the name of maxims and axioms, have passed for principles of science, and because they are *self-evident*, have been supposed innate, without that anybody (that I know) ever went about to show the reason and foundation of their clearness or cogency.
> 
> _2. Wherein that self-evidence consists. _ Knowledge, as has been shown, consists in the perception of the agreement or disagreement of ideas. Now, where that agreement or disagreement is perceived immediately by itself, without the intervention or help of any other, there our knowledge is self-evident. This will appear to be so to any who will but consider any of those propositions which, *without any proof*, he assents to at first sight: for in all of them he will find that the reason of his assent is from that agreement or disagreement which the mind, by an immediate comparing them, finds in those ideas answering the affirmation or negation in the proposition.


----------

